# Philips TV turns off randomly



## gojko88

Hello,

This is my first post here, I hope I'll nail everything that it should contain  Anyway, lately, I've been experiencing major problems with my 37" Philips LCD TV. It started to turn off just by itself at irregular intervals (although the interval seems to be the shortest on average when the TV is running in 1080i, a bit longer on 576p, and only once in a few hours on EXT inputs).

And when I say irregular, I really mean that sometimes the TV turns off three times in ten minutes, and sometimes only once in three hours. It should perhaps also be noted that the LED isn't solid red, which would be the normal behaviour when the TV is turned off via the remote, but rather a sequence of alternating long and short red lights, at a rate of approximately seven times a minute. I tried all possible variations of connection with other devices in order to eliminate them, but to no avail—it's definitely the TV.

The first suspect, bearing in mind that the 1080i seems to be the most punishing mode for the TV, was that it was somehow overloading and/or overheating, but I have no visible evidence of that since all sides of the TV are just as warm as ever. The TV is supplied with electricity from a high-quality APC UPS, which eliminates voltage problems.

That's as far as my knowledge goes, I was hoping that maybe someone experienced a similar problem and perhaps knows the solution. The folks at Philips customer care could offer none, and taking a 37" TV to the official Philips repair centre would be a drag in this big a city


----------



## WarriorHome

We are having the same problem. Philips 42" LCD. 2 1/2 years old. It didn't have any issues until it turned itself off yesterday. We try to turn it back on and it immediately shuts itself off. The little red light near the sensor blinks one long followed by two short. Then repeats. Any suggestions what the issue may be?


----------



## jagredux

Here's what I have found. The problem only happens after I put the TV on standby using my Sky TV remote control. Then the TV randomly turns off / on etc. This has happened to me twice and has been fixed the same way. Make sure the TV is on before starting the process below... 
-Turn off the TV using the Philips remote (so it is in stand by) and wait for the normal click noise from the TV (a double click from mine). 
-Turn the TV back on with the Philips remote. Wait for the click to confirm it's on and wait for any lights to stop flashing. 
-Turn off the TV again with the remote so it's in stand by again.
-Then turn off the power to the set by unplugging it. Leave unplugged for at least a minute. 
-Plug the TV back in, wait for it to settle down then turn on using the 'on' button on the TV (don't use the remote).
This reset process is direct from Philips UK and works on my set every time. Finally - don't put the TV into standby using a remote control (especially any non-Philips remote) and it should not happen again! :smile:


----------



## danhumphery

The CRT circuit board(picture tube), which is a 10 ohm 1/3w resistor. The location of the resistor is printed on the bottom of the ckt board. It is burned open, replace with a 10 ohm 1/2w resistor. This will solve your problem. The original resistor was sized too small, should have been a 1/2 watt. This resistor is mounted standing up on ends. Mount the replacement resistor the same way. You can probably get the resistor at your local Radio Shack. You will probably have to buy a package of 5, but what the hey . . . they are cheap. 
Be careful and don't get the circuit trace too hot and damage the circuit trace. (it's very small) 


The reason that resistor failed, is because it was designed undersized. Duh, like a 1/2w resistor costs more than a 1/3w resistor. The real culprit is a picture tube arch, but not to worry, as the set gets more playing time, these minor archs will decrease and the 1/2w resistor will usually handle the surge. 

Good luck!


----------



## okelectronicsva

There are other fuses, in the secondary of the power supply. They are what are called pico fuses and are soldered into the board. The first step would be to determine if the power supply is running at all. This requires finding a test point for the standby supply voltage. If it is dead, the power supply would need repair. If the set is in a shutdown mode protecting itelf, you can pull a diagnostic code by pressing the INPUT and MENU buttons simultaneously for 5 seconds. The LED will flash a 2 digit code and repeat several times. Sounds like you need to let a pro troubleshoot the set. When you get an estimate, if they cannot fix in in one trip, report the details here and I will advise whether it sounds like you are dealing with a professional or a yahoo. The leakage mentioned probably refers to coolant leaks from a CRT. IIRC, your set has a tray to collect any drips from the CRTs to protect the boards, so this is rarely an issue. It more commonly affected the signal board, not the power supply when it did happen on earlier models.


----------



## Prototype1958

I am having same issue with a Phillips 55" LED Flat screen TV. Model # 55PFL5706. I purchased from Sam's Club. I also purchased extend warranty. My TV would shut off periodically when watching TV or playing Xbox. You would hear a pop noise or click from left side of screen, screen would turn black, then blue, then the Phillips logo would show up, then resume back to the channel or station you were watching. I called the warranty for TV and they sent out a repair person. The on site technician said the warranty people sent him all the interior components to be replaced. I helped him remove the screen from wall and laid it on floor. The tech opened the back and replaced all electronic boards and wifi dongle. He did not replace power source components for it was his option that it did not need to be replaced. Oh by the way I also had a issue with the wifi never connecting to TV. So TV is all back together. wiFi could not connect and he left. Tech stated it was a inferior dongle. Three hours after he left the TV shut off, blue screen and logo came on, and TV resumed playing.I contacted technical support they said they believe it to be the power source component.


----------



## Prototype1958

It is 07-20-2014 Sunday. I had been watching TV when the screen turned black, screen turned blue and then Phillips logo appeared, then it repeated this sequence over and over till I unplug TV from wall receptacle due to TV remote did not turn TV on or off. Waited 4 minutes they plugged TV back on and it repeated what I originally reported to all reading this blog in the begging of blog. so I called warranty personal and they had me unplug TV from receptacle and HDMI cable. Go to TV and hold down power button for 30 seconds then plug cables and power source back into TV. Turned on TV and it repeated what I originally blogged about. They are sending a on site tech to figure out issue. I'll report back results in 2 days from this blog date.:confused.


----------



## JimE

Control board or power supply.


----------



## Prototype1958

Dogg,
On site tech on 7-11-14 replaced all boards (3) of them, and wifi dongle.He even mentioned that the warranty company made sure he had all parts necessary to rebuild the TV and it would be considered a new TV. He choose not to replace the power source cause it was his opinion it did not need to be replaced. He had been given all the parts necessary to replace interior of flat screen and elected not to replace a part due to it being time consuming or just pure laziness on his part. He even showed me the part as he put it away.This guy could not get the wifi to connect either and stated that his job had been done. He was to install dongle and that was that. Three hours later the TV reverts to turning off and on.


----------



## JimE

Sounds like it was the power supply after all.


----------



## Prototype1958

Today is 7-23-14. The tech came out to examin issue with TV. He had me take it down from wall prior to him showing up. I had taken video of TV issue and showed it to him. He took TV apart and verified new parts in TV. It was his option that I may have recieved refurbished parts and would have to order all new parts once again. Go figure. He stated it would not have been a issue with power source due to TV turning itself on and recycling black screen , blue screen, Phiilips logo, then back to black screen, etc..Tech belives it to be a issue with motherboard and the fact that I mentioned to him about firmware for TV from prior Tech installation of motherboard having old firmware installed already. it was his opinion that the consumer or technician would have had to install this. I am waiting on Warranty company to notify me if they are authorizing once again new parts complete or replace TV or just give me my monies back?


----------



## JimE

good luck


----------



## Prototype1958

As soon as I know what the outcome is going to be . I'll post it. Give me 5 days to respond back. (7-28-14)?


----------



## ReapersRage

Sorry I'm late to the party, but I wish you good luck with 'any'Philips TV.

I had went through the same thing two years ago. My TV just wouldn't come on at all, TV was only 7 months old, contacted Phillips and had a technician come out, replaced the psu,it cut on but the sound didn't work, do they had to get another part, less than a week later, the other part came in, installed it and worked fine, Life's good. 

Two months after that, the same thing happened again. Will this time they said they would replace it. So they cross shipped me the same model. BIGGEST disappointment ever! The box was all mangled up when it arrived, the front bezel was scratched all to hell, and 3 huge scuff marks on the screen. To add insult to injury, it was a refurbished model. I would suspect a new one since it is less than a year old.. 

So I contacted Philips again and told them the situation, they wanted me to ship it back, but it would also be a refurbished model...

Now a couple years later, it will restart at random times (on battery backup or plugged strait into the wall.. 

Just my two cents, please stay away from Philips tvs if you can..


----------



## JimE

ReapersRage said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party, but I wish you good luck with 'any'Philips TV.
> 
> I had went through the same thing two years ago. My TV just wouldn't come on at all, TV was only 7 months old, contacted Phillips and had a technician come out, replaced the psu,it cut on but the sound didn't work, do they had to get another part, less than a week later, the other part came in, installed it and worked fine, Life's good.
> 
> Two months after that, the same thing happened again. Will this time they said they would replace it. So they cross shipped me the same model. BIGGEST disappointment ever! The box was all mangled up when it arrived, the front bezel was scratched all to hell, and 3 huge scuff marks on the screen. To add insult to injury, it was a refurbished model. I would suspect a new one since it is less than a year old..
> 
> So I contacted Philips again and told them the situation, they wanted me to ship it back, but it would also be a refurbished model...
> 
> Now a couple years later, it will restart at random times (on battery backup or plugged strait into the wall..
> 
> Just my two cents, please stay away from Philips tvs if you can..


Many/most companies (computer parts, electronics, power tools, etc.) ship refurbished hardware for warranty replacement. And aside from damage in shipment as occurred to you, the replacement is NOT covered under warranty. Some companies are better than others, but that is common practice.


----------



## ReapersRage

JimE said:


> Many/most companies (computer parts, electronics, power tools, etc.) ship refurbished hardware for warranty replacement. And aside from damage in shipment as occurred to you, the replacement is NOT covered under warranty. Some companies are better than others, but that is common practice.


I'm sure this is true for 'most' companies, but when my friends Visio fried, they sent a new TV to him, so I most definitely would recommend that brand. I will not argue with you , but I wish I would have taken pictures, as the box had ZORE padding, it was just in a box.... Just a horrid company to even do that...

As for Dell parts, i have never gotten a refurbished part at all, it is never good practice to use refurb parts by a big company...


----------



## Katereena

I had the same problem until it finally died on me completely, after making static sounds. Mine is only 3 years old. I can't believe it did not last longer. I'm very upset.


----------



## WereBo

That's one of the sad facts of living in a 'disposable' society, everything is built to last for 1-2 days past the warranty, then throw it away - Anything longer than that is then a bonus :sigh:


----------



## Katereena

Katereena said:


> I had the same problem until it finally died on me completely, after making static sounds. Mine is only 3 years old. I can't believe it did not last longer. I'm very upset.


I will never buy a Philips TV ever again.

:banghead:


----------

